# Good places to learn signature making?



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 24, 2008)

Are there any places to learn good signature making? I've been wanting to see if there were any other tutorials or techniques besides Deviantart. Any recommends? Help appreciated.


----------



## JPH (Mar 24, 2008)

Learn to use Photoshop or Gimp.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 24, 2008)

I've done a few sigs around here, and I learned mostly by futzing around in Photoshop for years, coupled with watching lots and lots and lots of Burt Monroy's Pixel Perfect. I highly recommend you watch the first twenty or so episodes of that, he's extremely good at simplifying photoshop technique.


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 24, 2008)

Try the planetrenders forums.  Even the free tuts there are amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. Gonna try these soon.


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 25, 2008)

pixel2life


----------

